# Breastfeeding while on Pristiq



## rainyangl (Nov 14, 2007)

My PCP wanted to switch my anti-d from Effexor XR to Pristiq which, according to him, is basically the same as Effexor XR. So does that mean it's ok to BF while on Pristiq like it is to BF on Effexor XR?


----------



## wesevanmom (Jun 16, 2008)

Well I went to the manufacturers web site and they say it does pass into breast milk and to discuss then best way to feed your baby if taking this medication.
http://www.wyeth.com/content/showlabeling.asp?id=498

I would continue with your current medication.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Why change at all? If the Effexor working for you? Is the baby tolerating it well?


----------



## chi_mama (May 25, 2008)

Pristiq is the active version in Effexor (when you take Effexor it is converted into desvenlafaxine/Pristiz and that is what actually effects your body)... so basically no change to baby.But as pp asks why the change?
Just to let you know... Effexor loses it's patent this month (so it'll be available generic) so the company's drug reps have been out full force to get providers to switch people to Pristiq instead.
If Effexor isn't working Pristiq is not a reasonalbe substitute... IMO you are being subjected to drug company marketing







:


----------

